# Best guest artists to see in concert



## nncortes (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

I was wondering who people think are the best musicians in the world currently in the classical music world to see in concert. These could be soloists, conductors, groups on tour, and the like.

Thoughts?


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick (Mar 17, 2021)

Back in 2006 I saw James Ehnes play a Shostakovich concerto with the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra under Marin Alsop and all I can say is that the glowing reviews the following day were completely justified - he really is out of the proverbial top drawer!


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Martha Argerich is on the top of my bucket list followed by Krystian Zimerman.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bertrand Chamayou,
Alexandre Tharaud 
Alexandre Kantorow all piano 
Daniel Muller Schott on the Cello and Klaus Mäkelä as conductor.....


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

John Williams!


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Saw Staatskapelle Dresden with Thielemann last week.

I'm interested in all kinds of concerts, can't wait to hear Aelia Sabina Percussion-Wind Orchestra.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

RCO/Iván Fischer in Müpa with Beethoven's 5th. A day before the concert BFO/Iván Fischer performed Beethoven's 3rd.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Great Uncle Frederick


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

I have had good luck with Leif Ove Andsnes
Would like to see Andris Nelsons but every time I've seen the BSO they had a guest conductor.
Had good luck with Tilson thomas too as well.

Maxim Vengerov would be great along with Hilary Hahn and also Steven Isserlis


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Olivier Latry performed in Liszt Academy a couple hours ago.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

I had the pleasure to Janine Jansen in person, what a sweet heart. she performed Mendelsohn's violin concerto. 

but hands down, the greatest conductor I have listened to in a life performance was maestro Fabio Luisi. he conducted Mahler's 7th and a week after he conducted Bruckner's 9th. both are difficult pieces but he ABSOLUTELY nailed them!

another great artist I had the pleasure to attend her live performance is the singer Sara Mingardo... 

Ah, you brought back a lot of delightful memories. 

but if I had to choose one person I would love to meet and listen to her performance is gonna be Julia Fischer. she is the greatest violinist of all time (at least for me).


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Concerto Budapest performed Shostakovich's Symphony No. 15 with Mikhail Pletnev a few hour ago in Liszt Academy.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I would love to see Barbara Hannigan singing with Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla conducting in the first half, then have them switch roles for the second half of the concert - and don't laugh, Mirga does the vocal part on one of the Weinberg recordings!


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Suisse Romande with Gábor Boldoczki & Jonathan Nott a few hour ago.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

LSO/Rattle in Musikverein.


----------

